# Puppy has 1 hard testicle??



## lubvug32 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi everyone! here I am again with another question. My friend has one of the pups my Kaluha had in in December and she just called me very worried because she says the pup isn't eating and seems sad. She also says he has one of his testicles really hard and the other is normal. Has this ever happened to anyone else's pups? He is currently 7 months old. She will be taking him to the vet in the morning, but would like to know if there's anything she can do for him now. Any and all help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Are both of his testicles in the sac? Or is one retained? Meaning is she sure both testicles dropped? Sometimes only one drops and the other maybe stuck some where else in the abdomen. The only thing to correct that is to get him neutered. A dog with undecended testicles has much a higher risk of getting cancer. Or, have both testicles dropped and one is just harder than the other? If that is the case I am at a loss and a vet would be able to determine better. Poor thing, I hope he is okay. Keep up posted.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

That is not normal and time for a vet visit, let us know what the vet says.


----------

